# 2007 Passat Service Now reset



## joe_5700 (Dec 6, 2007)

I am brand new to the forum, and could not find a solution that works to reset the "Service Now" warning. I have tried 2 or 3 different solutions. I changed the oil myself and want to reset this annoying reminder. Can someone tell me what the procedure is to do this on a 2007 Passat with 2.0 FSI? I placed a call to the dealer, and he said a reset tool was needed, but then proceeded to tell me to look for the procedure online in a forum....Thank you in advance.
Joe


----------



## joe_5700 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (joe_5700)*

I found the answer to my own question. There seems to be many different ways to do this depending on year and model. For future reference for others in the 2007 Passat, you hold the wrench button down with ignition off. While still holding the wrench button turn on the ignition all the way, but do not start. Release the wrench button and press and hold the minutes (min) for a few seconds.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (joe_5700)*

edit: nevermind you found it


_Modified by 02GTI-VR6-same1 at 11:46 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## JohnnyWheels (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (joe_5700)*

Wonder if that will work on my 06, I been getting that annoying message for a while now, I do my own oil change to, and that crap don't seem to go away.
I'm gonna give it a try.
Thanks for posting this. 
Johnny.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (joe_5700)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe_5700* »_For future reference for others in the 2007 Passat, you hold the wrench button down with ignition off. While still holding the wrench button turn on the ignition all the way, but do not start. 

You don't turn the ignition. You push it in to turn it on, but not enough to start the car. Different key than a gti/jetta, you knew that, it's just hard to explain








Did that procedure reset your trip odo, too? Weird, huh?


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (syntrix)*

how's this done on an 06 GTI? the service now illuminates once on startup, but if there's a way to rid myself of seeing it, i'd give it a try.


----------



## deeluxe01 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: 2007 Passat Service Now reset (joe_5700)*

Thanks for the info I just changed my oil and was ready to call the dealer to see how to clear the message but came here first. Thanks.
Mike


----------



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

How is this done for an 06 GLI, I assume the same for the GTI that was asked above.


----------



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, since we are on the topic of maintence...My owners manual says for a GTI one should change the oil every 5K, I have a GLI so I should follow the same and not do evey 10K like it says for the Jetta, right? Any recomendations on brand or weight to use?


----------



## DenverGLI (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok, well I tried the above suggestion but the 06 GLI doesn't have a "wrench button" so I tried holding the trip reset since someone mentioned that their trip reset also. It worked and my trip od didn't reset either! Thanks for the help!


----------



## GermanBomber2.0T (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (DenverGLI)*

this also worked on a 2008 passat 2.0t f.s.i so much appreciated


----------



## maliniak1979 (Dec 15, 2009)

It worked on my passat 2007 
Thanks!


----------

